# Palacio RV Camping Recommendation



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Plan to take our camper trailer there and need a good recommendation for an RV site where we can fish, camp, eat, and shop . Is there any beach front fishing pier? Thanks.


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

Serendipity is right on the water.There are several fishing piers along the water next to the park and a couple in the park.


----------

